# Canada to UK



## emtaylor (Dec 9, 2013)

Do you need a student visa to study in London England?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

This is the wrong forum, you probably want to post here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/

That said, you do need some kind of visa, doesn't have to be a student visa. I went over on a UK ancestory visa.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

emtaylor said:


> Do you need a student visa to study in London England?



Do you qualify for British citizenship? Leave to remain? If you do not qualify for either then you will need a visa.


----------



## 1234fizaleon (Dec 16, 2013)

Yes I want for my Brother.


----------

